# Shielding a Floorstander



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

So I've been looking around at a few floorstanding designs to build and they will be used next to my TV and I know if I have them far enough away I shouldn't have any issues, but is there any other ways, other then buying shielded drivers that I can shield my TV, for instance lineing the insides of the Floorstanders with a thin layer of Aluminium etc...

I'll probably build something like these, so you can see there will probably be a fair bit of stray magnetic fields.
http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/veritas.htm


----------

